# Alles Gute lorenz2512



## dalbi (25 Dezember 2010)

Hi Dietmar,

alles Gute zum Geburtstag.

:sm20:

Gruss Daniel


----------



## rostiger Nagel (25 Dezember 2010)

Hallo Dietmar,
ich wünsche dir zu deinem Geburtstag
nur das beste. Lass dich ordentlich feiern. 

Gruß Helmut.


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (25 Dezember 2010)

Ja auch von mir alles, alles Gute zum Geburtstag.

:sm20::sm20::sm20::sm20::sm20:


----------



## Rainer Hönle (25 Dezember 2010)

Auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag.


----------



## Paule (25 Dezember 2010)

*Alles Gute*

>>> Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag <<<
--------------------------------------------------------------
:sm20: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm20:


----------



## waldy (25 Dezember 2010)

Hi,
auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
gruß waldy


----------



## Solaris (25 Dezember 2010)

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag!


:sm20:


----------



## diabolo150973 (25 Dezember 2010)

Ich möchte auch dem Ur-Gestein den Chats alles Gute zum Geburtstag wünschen!!! 

Also: Herr D.L. aus H., ich wünsche Dir nur das Beste und hör damit auf, durch das offene Fenster mit Pfandflaschen nach Passanten zu werfen!!!
Das gibt nur Ärger und bringt eigentlich nichts.

Man liest sich...


Schöne Grüße,

dia


----------



## Homer79 (25 Dezember 2010)

...ich schliesse mich den glückwünschen an und wünsche auch alles gute...

:sm20::sm20::sm20::sm20:


----------



## veritas (25 Dezember 2010)

ich schliess mich ma an alles jute zum Ehrentag!

LG

Mario


----------



## HaDi (25 Dezember 2010)

:sm20:

Alles Gute wünscht HaDi


----------



## Ralle (26 Dezember 2010)

Auch von mir Alles Gute Lori!


----------



## Larry Laffer (26 Dezember 2010)

Hallo Lori,
auch von mir noch nachträglich ein :sm20: und Alles Gute und natürlich Frohe Weihnachten an Dich ...


----------



## marlob (26 Dezember 2010)

Nachträglich alles Gute zum Geburtstag


----------



## Jan (26 Dezember 2010)

Von mir auch alles Gute nachträglich.

:sm20:


----------



## MW (26 Dezember 2010)

Nachträglich alles Gute zum Geburtstag Lori !!!


----------



## argv_user (26 Dezember 2010)

Alles Gute auch von mir.


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (27 Dezember 2010)

Hi Lori!

Talürnich auch von mir nachträglich noch:
Herzlichen Glühstrumpf zum Burzldag!
Und Trink nur soviel, wie mit gewalt rein geht!

Gruß
Timo


----------



## Pizza (27 Dezember 2010)

*Alles Gute*

Hi Lori,

von uns hier aus dem schwarzen Wald alles Gute noch nachträglich zum Geburtstag.

:sm20:


----------



## winnman (27 Dezember 2010)

na den 24. hast du leider verpasst für deinen Geburtstag 

Alles Gute nachträglich


----------



## RGerlach (27 Dezember 2010)

auch von mir noch nachträglich 

alles Gute zum Geburtstag.

:sm20::sm20::sm20:


Grüße

Ralph


----------

